# Your Views.....Are you A Member......



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

*Apologies fora technical error...the poll has gone a little haywire.....*
....of a caravan/camping/motorhome club such as the caravan club or the caravan and camping club?
-If yes,why do you have a membership?To keep up to date with the latest camping news/equipment/offers etc?
-Perhap because you get a reduction on insurance as you are a member?
-Because you can book sites/stays online and can guarantee the sites are of a higher standard than non member sites perhaps?
-Do you feel more comfortable staying on a members only site as opposed to a non member site?
-Do you think they are worth the money or a waste of money?
-On site,are you disappointed overall with the facilities available for motorhome users?
-Do you feel that caravanners are more welcome on a members only site rather than motorhome users?
-Do you think members only site fees are expensive for what you get or are acceptable?


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*CC member - why*

 Ciao tutti, I'm quite happy with my membership of the CC, even though my visits to UK are gradually reducing in frequency. I find their network of sites covers all areas of the UK I would wish to visit either as a tourist or VFR. I find the standard of their sites consistent and high. I have no problem with whoever else be using the sites, nor with the wardens, who I find friendly and helpful. All the discussions re clashes between motorhomers and caravanners, or impolite wardens, are extraneous to me.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Could do with a "Are you a member of more than one Club" vote as well!
Many folk belong to both the CC & C&CC and maybe also the MCC!

We are members of both the Main Clubs as we find there CL & CS sites more practical and more cost effective to use. They are also to be found in some really nice locations too  
Sometimes we will use the big sites in the winter time to take advantage of the hot water amenities, but otherwise not.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I stay a member of the CC because of the CL network.

Club sites (well not really a club any longer more a money making business) are far too expensive.

Caravanners interests seemed to be looked after more than motorhomers in MY opinion.

Derogatory comments from some wardens when a motorhome.

As motorhomers are basically more interested in touring rather than staying put for 2 weeks I feel they could accommodate our needs more.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We are members of both the [email protected] and the CC.but there is not an option to vote for that.The main reason for joining both is for the vast network of cl's and cs's and also the [email protected] temporary holiday sites.These are normally small sites in nice ares and are very convenient when touring without advanced booking.

The club sites I find are not particularly m/h friendly catering mainly for the caravanning fraternity,although there are exceptions.Fees have increased in recent years on the club sites of both clubs and we tend to avoid them,although you are guaranteed high standards.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

rraf said:


> ....of a caravan/camping/motorhome club such as the caravan club or the caravan and camping club?
> -If yes,why do you have a membership?To keep up to date with the latest camping news/equipment/offers etc?
> -Perhap because you get a reduction on insurance as you are a member?
> -Because you can book sites/stays online and can guarantee the sites are of a higher standard than non member sites perhaps?
> ...


Hi Rraf,
Having voted, on behalf of Rita and I, I'll try to answer the questions honestly, and by numbering them. :wink:

1...yes.
2...so that we will always have a safe haven, wherever we find ourselves in the UK.
3...Not really. Probably the dearest insurance quotes ever received.
4...Partially, but not totally. The CL/CS networks alone, are worth the membership fee.
5...Certainly safer, as members tend to have an interest in their own club facilities, and most behave respectfully towards other members.
6...As said above, expensive, but certainly not a waste of money.
7...Yes, and on many club sites.
8...Yes, and have found this to be the case on most club sites. Biased is the term we'd use.
9...Again as above, yes.

Regards,

Jock & Rita


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We belong to both CC and C&CC

We belong to both because it extends the range of places we can stay. in winter there are a good range of club sites with heated facilities open all year.

We don't use insurance from either club

The sites are always of a high standard and don't provide facilities we don't use eg bars, live music, pools, children's entertainment etc- as commercial sites sometimes do.

I'm usually unaware as to whether sites are members or non-members sites.

Looked at objectively the sites are worth what we pay for them. We are assured of a clean, safe place to stay, hot water, clean showers and loo blocks which are heated in winter, and clean places to dump, refill etc. In winter especially we tend to shower in the blocks as it saves effort in having to wipe down our own shower as well as condensation in the van.

Facilities for motorhomers are fine. We've not come across one site that did not provide all we need in an accessible place.

We have never, ever been conscious of any discrimination between MHers and caravanners. Indeed we have twice had wardens show us to pitches where we can connect the hose to a nearby tap to save us having to move the van during our stay. They are always aware of the possibility that our heavier vehicle might get bogged down on grass in wet weather and we have always been assured -rightly- that the grass pitches we've been shown, will support our weight.

As above, we feel that site fees are value for money. We wouldn't use the sites if they were not.

G


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

HI Member of the CC at the moment, but have been a member of the C&CC. Not much to choose from, main sites, all are excellent and the CLs getting better. I have never had problems with Caravan, or Motorhome from any of the Wardens, they have always been helpful and unbiased. Perhaps it's a perception problem, from some people, about those in Authority. 

I think many who find fault or offence, are new to the hobby, and don't realise, just how much they have improved over the past 15yrs or so. 

Andy :wink:


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Members of both - we choose campsites close to whatever we're visiting the area for - walking, cycling, family & friends - & between them the clubs give us an excellent range of own sites & CL's/CS's. Club sites can be relied upon for high standards & quiet - we don't need extra facilities, but feel the club fees are generally worth it for peace of mind - knowing in advance that we probably won't be raging against the site/the neighbours at the end of a few days. If we have to use commercial/independent sites we scrutinise reviews (particularly on UKCampsite - there are more of them!) carefully first.

Although finding the warning & "Do not" signs on Club sites a little over the top sometimes, we've always found the wardens polite, helpful, friendly. If they seem to be more friendly towards caravanners it's probably because they stay for longer and/or need more help when pitching!!!! I think whatever category you're in you tend to think another group has an advantage - when we were touring with a 2-person tent we were often annoyed that the best areas were reserved for those needing EHU, & small tents were shoved into any other odd space.

Facilities are generally fine for M/H's, though occasionally there could be more thought put into the choice of tap, or its maintenance, for the fitting of hoses. It's the caravanners, not the wardens, who are often intolerant of M/H's filling tanks by hose!

We do like being able to book online, or by email, as we're generally deciding where to go when it's too late in the evening to phone. We do, however, think it totally unreasonable that the C & CC refuses single-night bookings.

We've had insurance quotes from both clubs, but found them to be higher than our current one once you take breakdown, Europe, etc into account. We have used their ferry/tunnel booking service occasionally when it's proved to be cheaper, but wouldn't join the club just for that.


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

hi,
members of both cc & ccc
like the mags, using cc insurance at present.
like the high standards of cc sites, only used one ccc site & not impressed,
but think they are both value for money. onsite facilities ok.
only had one problem with a site, warwick cc site where they were keeping the best pitches for caravans! but find caravanners themselves ok.
overall find cc is better value for money, but don`t use cl`s or cs`s, prefer standard of proper site. hope this useful.
peter.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Member of CC and C&CC.
Mainly because of the standard of facilities.
Tending to use CC sites more because we have found recently that they are more friendly than the "friendly club".
Never had a problem regarding pitches reserved for caravans.
The last couple of CS we have used had poor facilities and we feel the club sites are worth the extra cash.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

Members of the CC. We want access to the C.L. network and the sitebook is in B5 format and fits nicely in the oddments box alongside my drivering seat.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Please change the poll - as you see above, many are members of more than one, you can alter it.

We are members of both, because it extends the range of CL/Cs's and we use both.

When working always used CC sites, but in retirement they are way too expensive for us, but the CL's we use, some belong to CC and some C&CC.

Insurance - No
We have used the C&CC for travel abroad, but that was on our first trip, we haven't used them since.
Magazines, glance at them, read bits, but mainly biased towards caravans, and I do the competitions, if I remember.
The C&CC Holiday Sites are extremely great value for money, and we use these extensively in the summer mainly. 

Carol


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Like so many MH owners we belong to both the CC and the CCC; For us this is because of the huge number of CL and CS locations.

Having said that these site owners rarely ask to see our membership cards.

For me, the main concern is that the clubs are now profit chasing; Members seem to accept that or the sites wouldn't be so full.

I prefer the CC magazine because it seems to contain more and takes longer to read.

John


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Like many others we are members of both clubs. I rarely use the club sites even though the facilities are very good, but tend to use the C&CC for rallies and temporary holday sites. They provide us with weekends away at low cost, there's no need to book even at Bank Holidays and you can stay till late on the day you leave. In fact the last two weekends have been spent at York and Heacham respectively. The site at York was within 30mins stroll from the centre of the town and the one at Heacham was right in the town. 

I think we left York at 6pm and last night we left Heacham at 6.30pm. I feel that we have wasted a day if we stay on a regular site and have to leave on Sunday morning, in fact it means that our weekend has been reduced to just one day, the Saturday. I know you can ask to stay on later but you are sometimes made to feel like you've just asked them if they'll lend you some money!

I don't normally use any of the other facilities that the Clubs offer, I think you need to decide for yourself if what they are offering is; a) of any interest and b) is it good value.

JohnW


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

carol said:


> Please change the poll - as you see above, many are members of more than one, you can alter it.
> 
> Carol


Polls cannot be changed once started.Tried and it's now deleted itself completely!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We are members of C&CC, CC and MCC as well as this wonderful forum.
Our reason for being members is the availability of sites, but more importantly the choice of rallies. 
Rallies provide cheap sites in interesting locations with social activity for those who want to join in. 
Gerry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We are members of the C&CC and Mcc and the MHF because we love to rally but when touring we use the C&CC for their holiday rallies sites that they have all over the country-- cheap and cheerful sites --no hookups as we have the solar panel.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Not a member of either, have tried both and detest the "hi de hi club mentality" of them. 

They're ok if you want to use your MH as a caravan, but if you do that, why not buy a caravan???

I suppose life would be boring if we all liked the same things, but having a walk round Clumber lake at the weekend we stumbled across our idea of hell, a Caravan Club Rally, complete with flags attached to caravans, :? wardens organising games, 8O and a marquee for "group activities" arrrggggggghhhhh :wink:


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

We had this conversation with friends of ours recently. We are both CC members, and neither of us have actually used the CC Membership!!

They have always managed to find much cheaper sites which are better equipped, and in truth so have we! We do really want to find out what a CC site is like, but the places where we have stayed, it was cheaper to choose another site (ie: our winter trip - CC Site £88.78 for a week - NON CC site £32.50 for a week)

I dare say we will one day, insurance savings are not an issue, our main savings would be site fees on our travels which it appear can't really save much after all - which is what attracted us in the first place. Can't be unfair and expect everything to be peanuts, they have to make their money somehwere - but a shame so many have never used their membership, and thus do not renew next year.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Not a member of either, have tried both and detest the "hi de hi club mentality" of them. 

They're ok if you want to use your MH as a caravan, but if you do that, why not buy a caravan???

I suppose life would be boring if we all liked the same things, but having a walk round Clumber lake at the weekend we stumbled across our idea of hell, a Caravan Club Rally, complete with flags attached to caravans, :? wardens organising games, 8O and a marquee for "group activities" arrrggggggghhhhh :wink:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Mickyc, I don't understand your reference to using your m/h like a caravan, but rallies and temporary holiday sites can be used like any other campsite. There is no compulsion to stay on site all the time, there is certainly no requirement to join in any activity or even speak to anyone if you don't wish to. Most rallies do not have activities planned they are just an extension of the site network available in this country.

JohnW


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Not having a go at anyone who likes that sort of thing John (I always preach to my kids to live and let live)

Its just not for me


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Clubs*

Hi

The £36 membership fee saves me £6 per night compared to non member rates.

Russell


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

It depends on your circumstances.

As an over 55 solo camper C&CC member, I can stay at a C&CC club site in low season for just £3.95 less the 10% Camping Miles discount which brings it down to £3.56.
For families or in high season things are so different, that's where the CL/CS comes into play.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Member of CC and C&CC but poll does not show this and will not allow more than one box to be checked.

Dave


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Member of CC and C&CC but poll does not show this and will not allow more than one box to be checked.
> 
> Dave


Erm,I've got to great lenghts to add to the poll.IF you look,there is an option to tick if you a member of a number of clubs.Thank you!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

As has been stated-no provision to mark more than one box.
Member of CC and C&CC (thinking about MCC too but that round toowit is still evasive :wink: )
Don't use many CC sites but do use C&CC sites which are good value for those who qualify fro "concession" rates.
CC Members so as to use CL's.
Don't use Insurances but do use Caravan Europe (CC) books
Intend hopefuilly to use C&CC THS's.
Not experienced discrimination.

(where's this going?..... :lol: who's going to interpret & publish results?? :wink: )


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Erm,I've got to great lenghts to add to the poll.IF you look,there is an option to tick if you a member of a number of clubs.Thank you!


Yeah but already voted so I don't think I can "add" another club & vote again :wink:


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

To keep all of you happy,I have started a fresh poll JUST CLICK HERE!


----------

